

The robotic equivalent of a Swiss army knife - dchichkov
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2012/reconfigurable-robots-turn-into-anything-1130.html

======
beambot
To really understand the electropermanent (EP) magnet wobble motor, I strongly
recommend checking out my Hizook.com article about 'em a while back:

[http://www.hizook.com/blog/2010/12/07/electropermanent-
magne...](http://www.hizook.com/blog/2010/12/07/electropermanent-magnets-
programmable-magnets-zero-static-power-consumption-enable-s)

